# Makeshift vise



## MPVic (Feb 6, 2021)

As time passes, I find it more difficult to handle and manipulate small items - my grip isn't what it used to be so I'm always looking for mechanical means to stabilize things.  Here is one such trick I use: with the banjo tightened down, I can clamp things in place to work on - maybe it will help you too.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 6, 2021)

Mark, it’s good that you found a method that works for your needs. 

I do want to add a word of caution here. I realize for this task you just need something held in place but if you or others were planning on really cranking down on the C clamp, remember that cast iron is brittle. Clamping near the top of the banjo should be fine but clamping near the bottom could be risky as it is not solid at that point.


----------



## magpens (Feb 6, 2021)

Mark, where did you get that very useful diagonal marking aid ?
It looks very handy and it is very compact. . I use something with a similar purpose but it is much larger and somewhat awkward.
I'd like to get one like you show.

Thank you for providing this tip. . I can benefit considerably by adopting this idea for clamping while marking

I would add that I sometimes use magnets to help with similar tasks. . However, magnets can also be a de-stabilizing factor !!


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 6, 2021)

magpens said:


> Mark, where did you get that very useful diagonal marking aid ?
> It looks very handy and it is very compact. . I use something with a similar purpose but it is much larger and somewhat awkward.
> I'd like to get one like you show.
> 
> ...


Mark,
Love the tip as I'm starting to have issues with my left hand.

Mal,








						WoodRiver - Pen Blank Key Chain Center Finder
					

A must have for any turner! The WoodRiver® Pen Blank Center Finder locates the center of your small turning quickly and accurately on either round or rectangular blanks up to 1-1/8" in thickness or diameter. No more fumbling with oversized squares – you now have the right tool for the task at hand.




					www.woodcraft.com
				



I have one and fits in the pocket of my turning smock.


----------



## carlmorrell (Feb 6, 2021)

Get yourself a small bench vise.


----------



## MPVic (Feb 6, 2021)

magpens said:


> Mark, where did you get that very useful diagonal marking aid ?
> It looks very handy and it is very compact. . I use something with a similar purpose but it is much larger and somewhat awkward.
> I'd like to get one like you show.
> 
> ...


I think I got it from Rockler while vacationing in the US.


----------



## MPVic (Feb 7, 2021)

carlmorrell said:


> Get yourself a small bench vise.


I would if I had space!!!!  My "shop" is a pantry in our highrise condo - I barely have enough bench top space for my lathe & a small grinder.


----------

